# Flippinout slingshot



## ERdept (Jun 10, 2010)

I just got this in today, and shot it side by side with some others i have purchased and made.

This is great. It's small, yet very dense, solid and shoots very stable.

Plus I shoot well with it. Flippinout, whenever you make more, let me know.

I'm very very happy with your work.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/6405-flippinout-custom-slingshots/


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

I am glad you like it. As you might or might not know, I specialize in custom slingshots- meaning i make them to fit your hand. The one you just got is made to fit the common hand. I would be happy to craft you a frame from my line. Just check out my gallery photos or any of my posts on the custom forum. If there is something you like, i can craft it to fit your hand and shooting style with a large variety of native and exotic hardwoods.

I hope you get many years of enjoyment from the slingshot, i sure enjoyed making it!

Nathan/Flippinout


----------



## ERdept (Jun 10, 2010)

I like the one you made.

Id like to have the following mods. DEEPER recesses for thumb and forefinger (1st and 2nd digit, or thumb and pointing finger)

And a much, much larger palm swell, perhaps another piece of wood to make the palm of the hand contact the slingshot.

Ive noticed one thing on all these "flat board" customs. They're held basically by the fingers and dont have a lot of surface area to make contact with the hand.

If you can do this, let me know.


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

No problem, i will send you a PM.


----------



## ERdept (Jun 10, 2010)

PM Rec'd, sorry been away for a few days.

UPDATE:

Got a few fork hits.

The finish is *VERY resilient*. I've gotten a few fork hits and it doesn't crack, like other slingers I've had when they had hits.

The dented finish follows the contour of the fork hit depression with soft shoulders, NOT brittle cracking and a definite edge as I've experienced previously. You choose a TOGHT finish.

The cocobolo can stand hits.

My experiences with synthetic woods is that they can stand only a few hits, then lose layers as the hits pile on.

The Cocobolo only shows a depression and compaction in the affected area, whereas synthetic woods will chip away.

PM sent, requested another in Cocobolo in the new shape you're making.


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

The finish that i use on my frames is VERY tough indeed. I am glad you have been able to give it a good test with fork hits and it came out no worse for wear. The combination of the cocobolo and the many laminations seems to help dissipate the shock of fork hits and prevent breakage that would otherwise render the fork unusable. Keep shooting it and trying to break it, I am not sure you can with a bandsets for the normal human(Joerg's style bands- probably not!!)

Nathan


----------

